# Cheap z axis dro for Griz 0755



## Vintage Indian Chief (Aug 2, 2018)

Having finished x and y dro looked next to z.Had this cheap digital caliper which I didn't like, looked like a good place to start.One slight mod to caliper frame with a .093 wiz wheel,(4) 8-32 screws and one 10-32 bolt,spacer and aluminum mount.All sourced from cubbyholes.Two hours and works like a champ.By loosening bottom 10-32 bolt and loosening left hand 8-32 socket head you can remove caliper,saves the battery because even when you hit the off button the next movement turns it back on.I checked it with the machine dial and also with gauge blocks and caliper was more accurate than the z feed dial.


----------



## master of none (Aug 3, 2018)

Good thunking, was thinking of doing the same, Rick


----------



## poplarhouse (Aug 3, 2018)

Vintage Indian Chief said:


> Having finished x and y dro looked next to z.Had this cheap digital caliper which I didn't like, looked like a good place to start..
> 
> Good job. I did something similar for my lathe tail stock. At $10 on sale from HF, you can't beat it. The mount is some scrap home cast. The caliper was beat up and the glass is cracked, but it still works and is repeatable.
> 
> ...


----------



## WarrenP (Aug 4, 2018)

Yep, that's how a lot of us add a "dro" to the tailstock until we want to put out for a real one....


----------

